# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## cornelia49

Hallo, ik ben Cornelia. Ik ben 50 jaar, getrouwd en heb 3 zonen. Ik werk 29u pwk als taxi-chauffeuse wat erg leuk werk is :Smile: 
Ik ben ex-borstkanker en huidkankerpatiënt. In die tijd heb ik me aangemeld bij Medicity om met lotgenoten te praten. Ik had n.l. erg veel last van bijwerkingen tijdens de chemokuren.
Ook heb ik COPD sinds 3 jaar. Dit is begonnen als een zware verkoudheid en is steeds verergerd. Ik slik nu 4 soorten medicijnen per dag. Op het moment gaat het goed met me.
Groetjes van Cornelia uit de Provincie Zeeland.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Cornelia, alsnog welkom op MediCity!

Fijn dat het nu goed met je gaat. Hopelijk kan in de toekomt MediCity je weer gerust stellen, antwoord geven of steunen als je er behoefte aan hebt. Veel gezondheid toegewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

